# Killer shipwreck story



## rockbot (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi gang, check out this link to nice shipwreck find. I'm sure a lot of good bottles would be had.

http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/20110211_1800s_whaling_ship_found_in_isle_waters.html


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 11, 2011)

Great  story  Rocky[]----Thanks  for posting it.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 11, 2011)

Tha is very cool, Rocky! Funny I had just been reading THIS on Yahoo a few minutes ago, same subject but I like the version in your link better! []


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Too bad that it's so far from Hawaii, and a protected Marine Reserve. If it was within reach I'd search it myself.


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 11, 2011)

Pretty cool that the captain was also captain of the Essex which Moby Dick was based upon and that the guy later became a night watchman, he was lucky to have made it.  There's a nice whaling museum in New Bedford Mass which has some amazing decorated ships captain's ironstone pitchers in it as well as a few bottles.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 11, 2011)

Mahalos Tony,

 Way better story in da Stah. Nice, but brief Video too. Thanks for that.


----------



## rockbot (Feb 11, 2011)

I would love to snorkel around that place. Found in 12 or so feet of water, I could dive that all day![]
 I know this"research" group that got to go out to those islands and they scooped up hundreds of glass floats while studying birds.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 11, 2011)

Cool Rocky. Wish I was with the group that found it.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey Tony,

 Not whalers, not as "sexy" a story, but how often do'ya find buried ships by Candlestick Park?


----------



## rockbot (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that story surf. Sunken ships stir up the boy in me. I'm heading out for a dig in a few minutes.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 12, 2011)

Great sunken ship stuff!...Thank you for posting Rockbot and Surface! Good luck on your dig Tony!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 12, 2011)

I was fortunate enough to be involved in the Embarcadero digs back in the day. Completely intact ships with full cargo were abandoned during the early days of the Gold Rush and consequently covered as San Francisco expanded. The original shore is several blocks inland from that of today.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 13, 2011)

> I was fortunate enough to be involved in the Embarcadero digs back in the day.


 
 Hey Mike,

 Now there was a dig I'd sure like to hear more about. Will'ya tell us some stories, please.

 This is as close as I got to that dig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks to Waipahu haole.


----------



## rockbot (Feb 13, 2011)

Aloha Mike, lets hear the story.


----------

